# BROOOOTAL: un día normal en Bilbao año 2022. Vascos mucho más morenos y con nuevos bailes tribales



## gallofino (7 Nov 2022)

Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Nov 2022)

Esto con --- no pasaba.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Nov 2022)

Tanto tiro en la nuca para esto?


----------



## el segador (7 Nov 2022)

los cojones!!! eso ese Mogadiscio

si coges todos los habitantes de un barrio de Kinsasa y los metes en un barrio de Malmo, ¿que obtienes un barrio de Kinsasa o uno de Malmo???


----------



## Ace Tone (7 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Tanto tiro en la nuca para esto?



Cuanta bala desperdiciada.


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Tanto tiro en la nuca para esto?



Tanto desarme para esto.


----------



## Euron G. (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (7 Nov 2022)

La que se va a liar!!!


----------



## chainsaw man (7 Nov 2022)

Han sabido mantener a los españoles fuera del pais vasco porque somos unos paletos, pero con los ingenieros extranjeros no seran capaces jajajajaja, a ver quien les piden a esos que hablen en vasco.


----------



## Gárgolo (7 Nov 2022)

Ni un solo parlamentario en el parlamento vasco en contra de la inmigración. Que se jodan, poco les pasa para lo que merecen.


----------



## audienorris1899 (7 Nov 2022)

Buenos y alegres chicos que encaran con optimismo una nueva jornada laboral como segadores de malas hierbas.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (7 Nov 2022)

Ay que ver, con el cambio climático, cómo debe pegar el sol en aquellos lares!


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Los vascos y catalanes solo viven para joder el pais,vaya enfermos mentales


----------



## sirpask (7 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Tanto tiro en la nuca para esto?



Ya ye digo.

Miles de muertos, para que al final Euskadi sea una region africana.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Nov 2022)

Gorduzar y Porkullo desean tener nietos moroniggas y llamarlos Mamadou o Kolunguele. Lo que se ve en las imágenes parece parte de algún vidrio musical de Ganstas de Portuguarrete. Se respira un ambiente maravilloso de multiculturalidad lleno de fabulosos charcuteros y afila machetes desafiantes en las barriadas. Montones de talentosos morenos deseando poner en práctica sus costumbres ancestrales en la amariconada sociedad baska.


----------



## Bloperas (7 Nov 2022)

Se les ve leídos.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trejo (7 Nov 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Han sabido mantener a los españoles fuera del pais vasco porque somos unos paletos, pero con los ingenieros extranjeros no seran capaces jajajajaja, a ver quien les piden a esos que hablen en vasco.



Ya lo comenté por aquí alguna vez. Una tipa de Bilbao, supuesta votante de Vox, me dijo que es cierto que tienen mucha moronegrada pero que los "chavales" de Herri Batasuna los tienen a raya y por eso no les dan problemas......


----------



## Marcus Furius Porcinus (7 Nov 2022)

Yo sólo digo que esta escena está extraída de un peliculón. Y quien no lo conozca se lo está perdiendo.


----------



## Trejo (7 Nov 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Gorduzar y Porkullo desean tener nietos moroniggas y llamarlos Mamadou o Kolunguele. Lo que se ve en las imágenes parece parte de algún vidrio musical de Ganstas de Portugalete.



Es lo que han dicho antes. 40 años matando españoles para defender su RH-, orgullosos porque históricamente ningún pueblo fué capaz de "invadirles" para ahora mestizarse con lo más selecto del vertedero africano.

¿Alguien sabe cómo se dice "gora euskadi askatuta" en gambiano?


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Nov 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Es lo que han dicho antes. 40 años matando españoles para defender su RH-, orgullosos porque históricamente ningún pueblo fué capaz de "invadirles" para ahora mestizarse con lo más selecto del vertedero africano.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cómo se dice "gora euskadi askatuta" en gambiano?



Mi gambiano no es muy correcto pero si no recuerdo mal se dice: Gomka Yunkardi Mankaputa!!


----------



## SPQR (7 Nov 2022)

Qué farcistas sois. 

Yo ahí he visto un neurocirujano, un ingeniero nucelar y 3 ingenieros en realidad virtual e Intelliyensia Artificial. En potencia.



audienorris1899 dijo:


> Buenos y alegres chicos que encaran con optimismo una nueva jornada laboral como segadores de malas hierbas.


----------



## Lábaro (7 Nov 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> Ni un solo parlamentario en el parlamento vasco en contra de la inmigración. Que se jodan, poco les pasa para lo que merecen.



Progresiva abstencion en los últimos 20 años,hasta alcanzar casi el 50% en las últimas autonomicas

Prefiero esto(Una sociedad critica y perfecto caldo de cultivo para que salgan nuevas alternativas o respuestas populares) qué tener una sociedad pasiva y conformista que se deja engañar por la enésima promesa electoral de la Partitocracia y que es más de lo mismo (VOX)

Por lo demás,lo de siempre : Ojo,propio,viga,etc...


----------



## Fabs (7 Nov 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Qué farcistas sois.
> 
> Yo ahí he visto un neurocirujano, un ingeniero nucelar y 3 ingenieros en realidad virtual e Intelliyensia Artificial. En potencia.



Al cirujano se lo distingue rápido.


----------



## brotes_verdes (7 Nov 2022)

Me gustaria saber la opinion de este vasco, y de los que votaron a partidos que apoyaron su candidatura a la presidencia de la comision de derechos humanos del pais vasco:







Bah, no nos engañemos. La mayoria de vascos, salvo cuatro heroes, piensa como este "señor" y es partidario de darle paguita a los moronegros y un tiro en la nuca a los nacidos en Burgos o Logroño.


----------



## Gárgolo (7 Nov 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Progresiva abstencion en los últimos 20 años,hasta alcanzar casi el 50% en las últimas autonomicas
> 
> Prefiero esto(Una sociedad critica y perfecto caldo de cultivo para que salgan nuevas alternativas o respuestas populares) qué tener una sociedad pasiva y conformista que se deja engañar por la enésima promesa electoral de la Partitocracia y que es más de lo mismo (VOX)
> 
> Por lo demás,lo de siempre : Ojo,propio,viga,etc...



Nuevas alternativas en Mordor? xD
Si sales a la calle con una pancarta criticando la inmigración te linchan, donde sí pueden salir alternativas en todo caso son en los sitios donde votan a VOX cuando VOX les traicione(que lo hará), pero Vascongadas es un estercolero infestado de progresía, están muertos y enterrados. En cuanto las cloacas del Estado dejaron de financiar a ETA sale el pueblo cobarde y sumiso que ha sido siempre.


----------



## Roberto Malone (7 Nov 2022)

Su ideología les impide actuar de forma racional. Eso sería facha.

Están condenados a la extinción como 'etnia'.


----------



## Chocochomocho (7 Nov 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Progresiva abstencion en los últimos 20 años,hasta alcanzar casi el 50% en las últimas autonomicas
> 
> Prefiero esto(Una sociedad critica y perfecto caldo de cultivo para que salgan nuevas alternativas o respuestas populares) qué tener una sociedad pasiva y conformista que se deja engañar por la enésima promesa electoral de la Partitocracia y que es más de lo mismo (VOX)
> 
> Por lo demás,lo de siempre : Ojo,propio,viga,etc...



"Una sociedad critica y perfecto caldo de cultivo para que salgan nuevas alternativas o respuestas populares." El chiste se cuenta solo. Los rojos antisistemas del 2010 evolucionad de una vez y asumid las cosas, que os habéis quedado estancados y ya huele.


----------



## Trejo (7 Nov 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Al cirujano se lo distingue rápido.



Por sus cortes precisos de machete.


----------



## El pernales (7 Nov 2022)

Gora Euskadi ta *Allahu akbar*


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Tanto tiro en la nuca para esto?



El nacionalismo vasco es un protectorado pirata. Debilitamiento de la patria y genocidio de patriotas durante décadas y, una vez conseguida esa desvinculación generalizada, por las buenas o por las malas, hacia un gran país de más de 40 millones de personas, someter a unidades poblacionales mucho más pequeñas es coser y cantar.


----------



## Murnau (7 Nov 2022)

Jajajja 8 apellidos moronegros. Me nutre muchísimo joder. Esa basura para mí asquerosa ciudad multiplicada por mil a la de ya.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Nov 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El nacionalismo vasco es un protectorado pirata. Debilitamiento de la patria y genocidio de patriotas durante décadas y, una vez conseguida esa desvinculación generalizada, por las buenas o por las malas, hacia un gran país de más de 40 millones de personas, someter a unidades poblacionales mucho más pequeñas es coser y cantar.



Esta cuatro que 4 garrulos con bonia no pudueron estar sólos pegando tiros 50 años.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Nov 2022)

Con la patria española están haciendo, desde el minuto 1 de la muerte del Generalísimo, exactamente lo mismo que hicieron en su momento con la patria yugoslava, o lo que están haciendo ahora con la Federación Rusa.


----------



## ignatiux (7 Nov 2022)

El del machete toca el txistu


Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## TercioVascongado (7 Nov 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El nacionalismo vasco es un protectorado pirata. Debilitamiento de la patria y genocidio de patriotas durante décadas y, una vez conseguida esa desvinculación generalizada, por las buenas o por las malas, hacia un gran país de más de 40 millones de personas, someter a unidades poblacionales mucho más pequeñas es coser y cantar.



Esa es una de las mejores y más acertadas definiciones que se le puede dar y es algo que se escucha muy pocas veces. Da que pensar.


----------



## TercioVascongado (7 Nov 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Con la patria española están haciendo, desde el minuto 1 de la muerte del Generalísimo, exactamente lo mismo que hicieron en su momento con la patria yugoslava, o lo que están haciendo ahora con la Federación Rusa.




Por eso algunos simpatizamos más con Rusia que con el bando anglo en este conflicto.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (7 Nov 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Gorduzar y Porkullo desean tener nietos moroniggas y llamarlos Mamadou o Kolunguele. Lo que se ve en las imágenes parece parte de algún vidrio musical de Ganstas de Portugalete.



Parece mas bien la calle que va a la plaza Unamuno donde el metro.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Ya lo comenté por aquí alguna vez. Una tipa de Bilbao, supuesta votante de Vox, me dijo que es cierto que tienen mucha moronegrada pero que los "chavales" de Herri Batasuna los tienen a raya y por eso no les dan problemas......



sí sí, a raya... pero de las blancas que le gustaban a Maradona

Kale Morokka aburrirá!!!


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (7 Nov 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El nacionalismo vasco es un protectorado pirata. Debilitamiento de la patria y genocidio de patriotas durante décadas y, una vez conseguida esa desvinculación generalizada, por las buenas o por las malas, hacia un gran país de más de 40 millones de personas, someter a unidades poblacionales mucho más pequeñas es coser y cantar.



Hilo cerrado. Vayan saliendo en orden.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (7 Nov 2022)

Que den las gracias a sus queridos amegos de la Guardia Judil que les tren a los moronegros por orden de Soroj y cía.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Nov 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Que den las gracias a sus queridos amegos de la Guardia Judil que les tren a los moronegros por orden de Soroj y cía.



La Guarra Visil tiene un papel uy importante en la desestabilización y destrucción de este actual estercolero.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (7 Nov 2022)

Los billetes en el escote a cambio del desarme eran para utilizarlos después como estercolero de negros, todo cuadra. Ayer mismo alguien nacido en Bilbao me decía: "Es llegar a Bilbao y empezar a ver gente rara. Unos menas en el metro que dan miedo de verdad", pues claro alma de cántaro, son asesinos y violadores procedentes de cárceles y psiquiátricos marroquíes y los peores barrios del resto de África. "Pobre Bilbao" respondió. Pobre, dije yo.


----------



## el segador (7 Nov 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Qué farcistas sois.
> 
> Yo ahí he visto un neurocirujano, un ingeniero nucelar y 3 ingenieros en realidad virtual e Intelliyensia Artificial. En potencia.



joder vaya vista que tienes, yo solo he visto un herrero de Albacete probando su acero, los otros les veo que están muy azarosos como para presumir dedicación alguna.


----------



## SPQR (7 Nov 2022)

Eso es porque eres facha.

El neurocirujano está afilando su bisturí de operar cabezas de una manera super resiliente, multicultural y vegana con el suelo de la calle.



el segador dijo:


> joder vaya vista que tienes, yo solo he visto un herrero de Albacete probando su acero, los otros les veo que están muy azarosos como para presumir dedicación alguna.


----------



## todoayen (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Lábaro (7 Nov 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> Nuevas alternativas en Mordor? xD
> Si sales a la calle con una pancarta criticando la inmigración te linchan, donde sí pueden salir alternativas en todo caso son en los sitios donde votan a VOX cuando VOX les traicione(que lo hará), pero Vascongadas es un estercolero infestado de progresía, están muertos y enterrados. En cuanto las cloacas del Estado dejaron de financiar a ETA sale el pueblo cobarde y sumiso que ha sido siempre.



Por poner un último ejemplo,las mayores manifestaciones antipasaporte covid fueron por aquí arriba.Aqui la gente tiene más tendencia a asociarse y movilizarse.Si seríamos una sociedad pasiva y sumisa,no tendríamos los parámetros sociolaborales,industriales y económicos que tenemos...

Confío más en todo esto,que en más de lo mismo con VOX (Un partido que no ha nacido de abajo arriba,sino todo lo contrario).Aquí el partido del vasco abascal(Este no es tambien etarra?...) no se come nada no por sus posturas antiinmigracion y antígeno,sino por ultracentralista y neoliberal,dos cosas que por aquí no gustan mucho...

En fin : Podéis seguir esperando a que el PP,VOX,Olona o el que toque,os saque las castañas del fuego porque vosotros lo valeis y tal...


----------



## no me creo nada (7 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco



¿Qué tiene de especial? Ah ya, que sale uno bailando y los vascos no saben bailar, cierto, hay un vasco que es un crack.


----------



## A.Daimiel (7 Nov 2022)

ojalá hubiera referendum para independizarnos de ellos


----------



## Decipher (7 Nov 2022)

Pero machetearan en euskera. Es lo malo de ser progre, tú te vas por el sumidero primero.


----------



## nomecreoná (7 Nov 2022)

Bueno, no se diferencian mucho de sus primos bildutarras ............................... parecidos rasgos físicos, costumbres similares, etc ..............................


----------



## aron01 (7 Nov 2022)

A mí no me mires, yo voté a Kodos.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> En fin : Podéis seguir esperando a que el PP,VOX,Olona o el que toque,os saque las castañas del fuego porque vosotros lo valeis y tal...



más bien confían en que Putin venga a salvarlas...


----------



## Raisuni (7 Nov 2022)

reggeton + no comer jamon.. una mezcla explosiva


----------



## Orooo (7 Nov 2022)

Me nutre


----------



## CommiePig (7 Nov 2022)

es Santutxu, la banda family Guetto.

lo BotaO en estado puro


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

AMEGOAK SEGARRO BAT ESKERRIK ASKO


----------



## No al NOM (7 Nov 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Ya ye digo.
> 
> Miles de muertos, para que al final Euskadi sea una region africana.



Quizás quién financió a ETA son los mismos que piden dinero para Ucrania, o me equivoco?


----------



## nraheston (7 Nov 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> Ni un solo parlamentario en el parlamento vasco en contra de la inmigración. Que se jodan, poco les pasa para lo que merecen.



Hay una excepción, Amaia Martínez, de VOX, vitoriana y dueña de una armería.








Quién es Amaia Martínez, la 'jefa de armas' de Vox en la tierra de Santiago Abascal


La singularidad del sistema electoral vasco provoca que Vox haya necesitado menos de 5.000 votos para obtener un escaño en Álava, la provincia menos poblada de la comunidad




www.elconfidencial.com








__





Amaia Martínez (Álava) - VOX







www.voxespana.es





Al igual que en CyL, VOX ha exhibido valentía en Vascongadas.








Vox planta a Urkullu y rompe la cortesía institucional por un cordón sanitario que «llama a la violencia»


El Gobierno vasco desdeña la espantada de Amaia Martínez en la ronda de partidos: «Quedan otros 74 parlamentarios con los que dialogar»




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## cuñado de bar (7 Nov 2022)

Bilbao vs Barcelona Vs Madrid. Pelando por ser la primera en ser más progre.


----------



## randomizer (7 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Cuanta bala desperdiciada.



"Cuanto plomo malgastao en cuerpos innecesarios"


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco



Ha mejorado bastante


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (7 Nov 2022)

a patxi le ha dado demasiado el sol cortando leña


----------



## greendoormas (7 Nov 2022)

Lo peor es que los vaskitos migrarán a Castilla y Cantabria..
Raza dé cobardes los del rh negativo


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Nov 2022)

Se van a comer a los vasquitos


----------



## pandillero (7 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco



Coño el negro que bien baila el aurresku. 
Lástima de gorra deberían haberle dado una boina grandona.


----------



## Castellano (7 Nov 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> *Han sabido mantener a los españoles fuera del pais vasco* porque somos unos paletos, pero con los ingenieros extranjeros no seran capaces jajajajaja, a ver quien les piden a esos que hablen en vasco.



Eso no es verdad, más de la mitad de los vascos son de origen maketo.

En el gran Bilbao el 80% e igual me quedo corto.

De hecho etarras extremeños, gallegos y castellanos había a punta pala, casi más que de 8 apellidos vascos


----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 Nov 2022)

Donde quedó el RH- vascongado que pontificaba un tal Arxalluz o como coño se diga.


----------



## Castellano (7 Nov 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Lo peor es que los vaskitos migrarán a Castilla y Cantabria..
> Raza dé cobardes los del rh negativo



Volverán a la tierra de sus padres y/o abuelos


----------



## Araco (7 Nov 2022)

Los sabinianos están encantados, la cuestión era tener una Euskadi limpia de españolistas, que se llene de negros es una forma mejor de distinguirse del resto.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Nov 2022)

No está mal pero faltan vasconcagados macheteados.


----------



## reload (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Nov 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Lo peor es que los vaskitos migrarán a Castilla y Cantabria..
> Raza dé cobardes los del rh negativo



Cantabria es castilla la vieja


----------



## Dolce (7 Nov 2022)

No se les entiende muy bien el vascuence que hablan, se parece demasiado al españolbo castellano.


----------



## Genomito (7 Nov 2022)

El momento de disfrutar ha terminado. Ya es hora de gozar lo votado


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Nov 2022)

*Cosas como estas me hacen recordar el mito de Pandora, como queda esperanza, poca, mínima, en la caja, oculta, y la que nos hace seguir adelante en este mundo de mierda.

Y mi esperanza es no morirme antes de ver como Euskadi acaba siendo un arrabal de Malabo/Lagos, y disfrutarrrrrrrr como los moronegros acaban por expulsar a los euskaldunes asesinos hijosdeputa que llevan 50 años de nazi-onalismo expulsando maquetos, mientra se follan a las Nekane Izascun de la vida, de 8 apellidos vascos, a tope de multatitos.*

La prediccion de Airbag, peli de 1997, cumpliendose en no mas de 20 años.



*






JODEROS, KHARMAAAAAAAA YO TE INVOCO.





*


----------



## Xaki-navaja (7 Nov 2022)

Título de la película: Ni un apellido vasco


----------



## Gonorrea (7 Nov 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Lo peor es que los vaskitos migrarán a Castilla y Cantabria..
> Raza dé cobardes los del rh negativo



Hasta la hija de Ortuzar vive en Madrid. En Euskadi solo se quedan los bobos, todo el que tiene estudios se larga a Madrid o si controlan ingles a paises de la UE.


----------



## unaburbu (7 Nov 2022)

¿Dónde están ahora los putos catetos vascos de mierda abertxales de esos que quemaban contenedores para repartir ostias? SUS PUTOS MUERTOS.


----------



## arangul (7 Nov 2022)

resumiendo ,pais vasco.un fracaso total


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (7 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Tanto tiro en la nuca para esto?



Ya les tenemos calados. Son un pueblo de cobardes que ladran mucho. Con estos no tienen COJONES.


----------



## loveisintheair (7 Nov 2022)

el segador dijo:


> los cojones!!! eso ese Mogadiscio
> 
> si coges todos los habitantes de un barrio de Kinsasa y los metes en un barrio de Malmo, ¿que obtienes un barrio de Kinsasa o uno de Malmo???



Parecen dominicanos, ¿no? Al menos yo he entendido algunas palabras de la canción, como "muerte".


----------



## Gárgolo (7 Nov 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Por poner un último ejemplo,las mayores manifestaciones antipasaporte covid fueron por aquí arriba.Aqui la gente tiene más tendencia a asociarse y movilizarse.Si seríamos una sociedad pasiva y sumisa,no tendríamos los parámetros sociolaborales,industriales y económicos que tenemos...
> 
> Confío más en todo esto,que en más de lo mismo con VOX (Un partido que no ha nacido de abajo arriba,sino todo lo contrario).Aquí el partido del vasco abascal(Este no es tambien etarra?...) no se come nada no por sus posturas antiinmigracion y antígeno,sino por ultracentralista y neoliberal,dos cosas que por aquí no gustan mucho...
> 
> En fin : Podéis seguir esperando a que el PP,VOX,Olona o el que toque,os saque las castañas del fuego porque vosotros lo valeis y tal...



Los políticos manejan muy bien el estado emocional de sus súbditos y tienen información que los demás desconocemos sobre hasta dónde pueden apretar a los ciudadanos, por eso en Madrid por ejemplo no han encerrado y tratado a los madrileños como ha hecho Urkullu en Vascongadas, que los ha tratado como a niños, y por supuesto los vascos no sólo han obedecido si no que fue una de las comunidades más restrictivas. No hay partidos en Vascongadas que hayan nacido de abajo a arriba, ninguno, son lo mismo que VOX pero con distinto collar, no sé como a estas alturas todavía hay gente que cree esos cuentos, la prueba es como se está comportando Bildu de forma lacaya con el tema de la invasión o el Covid. 
Si en Vascongadas se vive mejor que en muchas regiones es por las trampas del Cupo y no aportar casi nada al bien común de la nación, se lo quedan prácticamente todo mediante triquiñuelas contables que por supuesto el gobierno central les permite. 
Y no se que me dices de liberales cuando el PNV lleva gobernando Vascongadas desde la noche de los tiempos y ya te adelanto de que si gobernara Bildu seguirá siendo liberal, que a veces parecemos nuevos. 
En cuanto a lo de etarras no sé si seréis todos etarras, pero lo que sí sé es que sois unos cobardes que mientras ETA(las cloacas del Estado) mataba y extorsionaba mirábais para otro lado mientras decíais que "algo habrá hecho", pero vamos que eso os viene desde la época de los romanos, por no hablar del comportamiento de los "valientes" gudaris en la guerra civil... 
Así que, si hay una comunidad autónoma que merezca ser invadida y apaleada por los invasores moronegros esa es Vascongadas, y ten por seguro que nadie va a mover un dedo por vosotros, ni siquiera vosotros mismos, como ya se está viendo en el parlamento vasco, que del problema de los invasores no tiene cojones nadie a ponerlo sobre el tapete.


----------



## Pio Pio (7 Nov 2022)

Que se jodan, les ha venido un karma "muy oscuro".


----------



## Gárgolo (7 Nov 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Quizás quién financió a ETA son los mismos que piden dinero para Ucrania, o me equivoco?



This


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Nov 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Prefiero esto



No te mientas a ti mismo, no te gusta pero callas y agachas la cabeza !!!.


----------



## el futuro (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## UpSpain (7 Nov 2022)

No querían andaluces y prefirieron simios. Pues nada.


----------



## Ballenero37 (7 Nov 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> ¿Dónde están ahora los putos catetos vascos de mierda abertxales de esos que quemaban contenedores para repartir ostias? SUS PUTOS MUERTOS.



Pues estan contandoles sus penas y sus miedos al señor Roca.


----------



## Guano For Life (7 Nov 2022)

Será una nueva modalidad de aizkolaris pero con machete en vez de hacha, y vendrán de hacer las siegas que ha pegado mucho el sol este verano 

Despreciando a los de Burgos y Cantabria toda la vida pero encantados con la moronegrada. Que listos son los vascocagados


----------



## Disidentpeasant (7 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Tanto tiro en la nuca para esto?



Exactamente para eso. La izquierda es el títere n°1 del globalismo que dictan los anglos.


----------



## Burbunauta (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## César92 (7 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Tanto desarme para esto.



Democracia diría yo, que es la causante de todo esto.


----------



## murti-bing (7 Nov 2022)

Sabino Araña se retuerce en el infierno.


----------



## fayser (7 Nov 2022)

Conmovedor.

Espero que los vascos lo disfruten, entiendo que quisieran ser independientes, claramente es lo que buscaban.


----------



## Wasi (7 Nov 2022)

Imposible nutrirme más, espero que mañana tajen a algún Iñaki


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Nov 2022)

Vas-Congo-Gadas.


----------



## Kluster (7 Nov 2022)

El tiro en la nuca se pasó de moda, ahora lo que se lleva es el machetazo en la nuca.


----------



## Ultraboost (7 Nov 2022)

Xk se quieren pelear?


----------



## FOYETE (7 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Tanto tiro en la nuca para esto?



Exacto, los tiros en la nuca han servido para llegar a este punto.


----------



## FOYETE (7 Nov 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Xk se quieren pelear?



Intentas comprender la mente de un simio?


----------



## Disidentpeasant (7 Nov 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Por poner un último ejemplo,las mayores manifestaciones antipasaporte covid fueron por aquí arriba.Aqui la gente tiene más tendencia a asociarse y movilizarse.Si seríamos una sociedad pasiva y sumisa,no tendríamos los parámetros sociolaborales,industriales y económicos que tenemos...
> 
> Confío más en todo esto,que en más de lo mismo con VOX (Un partido que no ha nacido de abajo arriba,sino todo lo contrario).Aquí el partido del vasco abascal(Este no es tambien etarra?...) no se come nada no por sus posturas antiinmigracion y antígeno,sino por ultracentralista y neoliberal,dos cosas que por aquí no gustan mucho...
> 
> En fin : Podéis seguir esperando a que el PP,VOX,Olona o el que toque,os saque las castañas del fuego porque vosotros lo valeis y tal...



Asi que crees en la superioridad de "los de aquí arriba ", probablemente el batasuno o recogenueces. 
También crees en los reyes magos?
Por cierto, ni Vox ni ningún otro partido de España va a solucionar nada, tampoco la podríais podridisima izquierda. Porque si existen, es porque interesa a los amos de Washington.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (7 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> más bien confían en que Putin venga a salvarlas...



VOX también come polla angloamericana.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (7 Nov 2022)

Han abierto el zooak?


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2022)

pues sím patéticos, pero ya lo que les faltaba para rematar sería que fueran pro rusquis



Disidentpeasant dijo:


> VOX también come polla angloamericana.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (7 Nov 2022)

Si no hace falta irse a Mordor del norte para ver moronegros, menas y conejas con pañuelos por la calle a punta pala.









Castilla y León será la primera comunidad en acoger a menores migrantes procedentes de Canarias


Los criterios y requisitos para organizar estos traslados se concretarán este mes en un protocolo de actuación entre ambos gobiernos autonómicos.



ileon.eldiario.es













La consejería de Familia identifica posibles centros para la recepción de los adolescentes


Castilla y León será la primera autonomía en acoger a menores extranjeros no acompañados procedentes de Canarias. El Ministerio de Derechos Sociales y Agenda 2030 ha elegido esta Comunidad para pilotar los primeros traslados de adolescentes desde las islas hasta la Península y aliviar así la...




lacronicadesalamanca.com





Estos y otros muchos más en Castilla y León en este caso cortesía de Chusmadamos y el PP, de hecho ahora está VOX en el gobierno y no ha cambiado nada, la morisma sigue creciendo en número día a día.

Aquí no se libra nadie de la multiculturalidad, hay moronegros de sobra para todos. Todos los políticos son agentes del sionismo y del globalismo, todos, desde Bildu hasta VOX, aunque algunos traten de disimularlo para hacer creer al votonto medio que hay políticos que no están vendidos que tienen intención de cambiar las cosas.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (7 Nov 2022)

Vascos , os deseamos una multiculturalidad cómo nunca se ha visto, a vosotros y todos los vascoprogres, que os den mucho cariño en especial a vuestra descendencia, no seáis racanos con las paguitas y mantened a todos y cada uno de los nuevos vascos que han llegado para llevar a vuestras herrikos la palabras del nwo , gora hermanos morenos!


----------



## gilmour38 (7 Nov 2022)

Ese gran deporte vasco intelectual, cortar troncos, ahora llega el machetazo, a disfrutar del multiculturalismo. Las vascas con ese pelo mofeta cruzadas con morunos, se va a crear una buena raza superior


----------



## butricio (7 Nov 2022)

Les esta quedando un RH precioso


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (7 Nov 2022)

Con 4 grupetes de esos le pagan las pensiones a todas las langostas de Bilbado


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Nov 2022)

8 apellidos...


----------



## Castellano (7 Nov 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Será una nueva modalidad de aizkolaris pero con machete en vez de hacha, y vendrán de hacer las siegas que ha pegado mucho el sol este verano
> 
> Despreciando a los de Burgos y Cantabria toda la vida pero encantados con la moronegrada. Que listos son los vascocagados



En la Ría, hay viviendo más hijos y nietos de cántabros, burgaleses y riojanos que hijos desertores del baserri.

Será autodesprecio en todo caso (que tampoco pues bien que tienen allí sus segundas residencias)


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (7 Nov 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Bilbao vs Barcelona Vs Madrid. Pelando por ser la primera en ser más progre.



Te lo mejoro.



Euskadi bai.


----------



## zirick (7 Nov 2022)

Están solucionando el problema de endogamia.


----------



## aldebariano (7 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco



Ni aunque me pagaran visitaría esa ciudad. Y lo dice alguien que vive en México, y hablo en serio.

EDIT: En donde vivo no ves eso ni de coña, aquí la chusma más marginal no puede andar con machetes por la calle, es ilegal y la policía los levanta inmediatamente si lo intentan. Ese comportamiento chulesco con armas en plena calle o espacios públicos no es normal en México. Si acaso en zonas rurales del sur donde todos son indígenas. Al menos en el Bajío no. Y la chulería de los narcos es aparte, eso lo hacen desde sus propiedades ocultas al ojo público o en autopistas ausentes de presencia policial y militar.


----------



## Capitán Walker (7 Nov 2022)

Son los nuevos gudaris.
Joder, si Arzalluz levantara la cabeza...


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (7 Nov 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No se supone que en CyL los menas no cobran ayudas?







__





Ayudas a extranjeros residentes en Castilla y León para promover su integración laboral y en el sistema formativo en la comunidad (2021) | Sede Electrónica | Junta de Castilla y León


Promover la integración laboral y en el sistema formativo en Castilla y León de los extranjeros residentes en la Comunidad, facilitando...



www.tramitacastillayleon.jcyl.es





Tienen ayudas en TODAS las taifas. Aunque en algunas pagan algo más que en otras. De todos modos, si con la paguita no les llega, pues ya se encargan de robar y atracar a abueletes que saben que les va a salir gratis.


----------



## Martin Leon (7 Nov 2022)

Os alegrais, muchos, un huevo. El país vasco es igual que cualquier otra región de España. ¿Qué hacéis en Valencia? (por poner un ejemplo) NAAAADA.
Aquí en Bilbao lo mismo, exactamente igual. Toda España está dormida, toda, nadie ha reaccionado aun. Manda huevos alegrarse porque en Catañuña o Pais Vasco disfrutan de lo votado. En toda España es lo mismo, nos están INVADIENDO en nuestra puta cara y nadie hace NADA.
Quiero pensar que en algún momento despertaremos.
Yo , personalmente, y los míos, ya sabemos lo que hacer llegado el día, que va a llegar, eso seguro.
Lo tenemos muy claro y muy hablado y acordado.
Quisiera saber si los que se descojonan tanto le echarán huevos llegado el momento.
¿Lo hareis?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (7 Nov 2022)

¿Eso es el pais Vasco? ¿Los que se creian una raza especial?

Ays que me meoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo toaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Me gustaria saber la opinion de este vasco, y de los que votaron a partidos que apoyaron su candidatura a la presidencia de la comision de derechos humanos del pais vasco:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1253035
> 
> ...



Pues ese vasco estará contento de no tener un mote que ofenda al islam . Imagina que se llega a llamar Josu Cerdo, se lo tendría que cambiar para respetar a los nuevos vascos.


----------



## Anka Motz (8 Nov 2022)

Rassistas...
Que están grabando bideo-clik para pagarnos las pensiones..


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (8 Nov 2022)

Por el sur se comienzan a cabrear de estos putos engendros, pero tienen que ser los chavales los que comiencen "el jaleo" porque "la poli" parece que se coloca en el lado equivocado.


----------



## ashe (8 Nov 2022)

pena ninguna, si dicha región no ha quebrado es por el saqueo que hacen al resto de españoles, ese es su secreto



Martin Leon dijo:


> Os alegrais, muchos, un huevo. El país vasco es igual que cualquier otra región de España. ¿Qué hacéis en Valencia? (por poner un ejemplo) NAAAADA.
> Aquí en Bilbao lo mismo, exactamente igual. Toda España está dormida, toda, nadie ha reaccionado aun. Manda huevos alegrarse porque en Catañuña o Pais Vasco disfrutan de lo votado. En toda España es lo mismo, nos están INVADIENDO en nuestra puta cara y nadie hace NADA.
> Quiero pensar que en algún momento despertaremos.
> Yo , personalmente, y los míos, ya sabemos lo que hacer llegado el día, que va a llegar, eso seguro.
> ...



la diferencia es que ahi viven de coaccionar al resto con aires de grandeza viendo al resto de españoles como chusma a expoliar al resto de españoles, por cierto el voto imprescindible para hacer todas las calamidades actuales es el VASCO COMO EL CATALÁN

Ese es uno de los principales inconvenientes de tu argumento.. en realidad la lista es muy extensa pero me quedaré con esos por hoy..



greendoormas dijo:


> Lo peor es que los vaskitos migrarán a Castilla y Cantabria..
> Raza dé cobardes los del rh negativo



Solo toca ver que hicieron con los romanos.. quien puso el culo y quienes no.. lo suyo sería empezar a prohibirles ir a castilla como en cantabria y alrededores para que disfruten de lo que han pavimentado


arangul dijo:


> resumiendo ,pais vasco.un fracaso total



pis vasco, país ASCO es mejor


----------



## Magufillo (8 Nov 2022)

¡Ahí va la hostia, pues! No seáis rasistas. ¿Acaso los vascos somos rasistas?


----------



## reconvertido (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco



¿Y los machetes?


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (8 Nov 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Progresiva abstencion en los últimos 20 años,hasta alcanzar casi el 50% en las últimas autonomicas
> 
> Prefiero esto(Una sociedad critica y perfecto caldo de cultivo para que salgan nuevas alternativas o respuestas populares) qué tener una sociedad pasiva y conformista que se deja engañar por la enésima promesa electoral de la Partitocracia y que es más de lo mismo (VOX)
> 
> Por lo demás,lo de siempre : Ojo,propio,viga,etc...



Jajajaja la nueva alternativa va a ser un machetazo que te parta por la mitad.
Lo que hay que leer


----------



## Basster (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Können (8 Nov 2022)

Aquello se está poniendo al nivel de warcelona


----------



## El octavo pasajero (8 Nov 2022)

En la región más adoctrinada de todas que esperáis? ,si lo ven muy bien y están contentísimos que se les llene de mierda todo ,les roban les pegan y hasta an matao a alguno ya, pero lo siguen viendo bien , eso sí no vayas con la camiseta de España que te insultan y escupen . La última vez qe estuve allí al novio de una la robo un mena y alguno la pregunto a qe a sido un moro? A lo que esta le respondió a sido una PERSONAAAA¡!¡! no vuelvas a decir Morooo eres facha? , eso se me qedo grabado que quiero decir con esto ? Pues qe están contentísimos qe se los coman con patatas y les nutra .


----------



## Stelio Kontos (8 Nov 2022)

Espero que pasen a todos los etarras a cuchillo, sobredosis de nvtrición.


----------



## Rescatador (8 Nov 2022)

RH negrativo.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2022)

Todos estos que se ríen tanto son los primeros que ponen el trasero. 



Martin Leon dijo:


> Os alegrais, muchos, un huevo. El país vasco es igual que cualquier otra región de España. ¿Qué hacéis en Valencia? (por poner un ejemplo) NAAAADA.
> Aquí en Bilbao lo mismo, exactamente igual. Toda España está dormida, toda, nadie ha reaccionado aun. Manda huevos alegrarse porque en Catañuña o Pais Vasco disfrutan de lo votado. En toda España es lo mismo, nos están INVADIENDO en nuestra puta cara y nadie hace NADA.
> Quiero pensar que en algún momento despertaremos.
> Yo , personalmente, y los míos, ya sabemos lo que hacer llegado el día, que va a llegar, eso seguro.
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En la Ría, hay viviendo más hijos y nietos de cántabros, burgaleses y riojanos que hijos desertores del baserri.
> 
> Será autodesprecio en todo caso (que tampoco pues bien que tienen allí sus segundas residencias)



Ya podéis cerrar el hilo...


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco



Pero el cartel de la tienda está en vasco. Hay que ir a lo importante.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Nov 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Os alegrais, muchos, un huevo. El país vasco es igual que cualquier otra región de España. ¿Qué hacéis en Valencia? (por poner un ejemplo) NAAAADA.
> Aquí en Bilbao lo mismo, exactamente igual. Toda España está dormida, toda, nadie ha reaccionado aun. Manda huevos alegrarse porque en Catañuña o Pais Vasco disfrutan de lo votado. En toda España es lo mismo, nos están INVADIENDO en nuestra puta cara y nadie hace NADA.
> Quiero pensar que en algún momento despertaremos.
> Yo , personalmente, y los míos, ya sabemos lo que hacer llegado el día, que va a llegar, eso seguro.
> ...



Yo no me alegro pero reconocerás que los nacionalistas vascos que han hecho la vida tan imposible a gente de otras regiones que iban allí. Tan obcecados con la pureza de la raza. Y ahora están permitiendo esto. Como mínimo es para reírse.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo no me alegro pero reconocerás que los nacionalistas vascos que han hecho la vida tan imposible a gente de otras regiones que iban allí. Tan obcecados con la pureza de la raza. Y ahora están permitiendo esto. Como mínimo es para reírse.



en el barrio y tipo de barrios en que se ve eso, la gente de origen "extraprovincial" es mayoritaria, son zonas de aluvión castellano/gallego/andaluz/extremeño, en realidad ese tipo de sitios no son campo de implantación de los "autóctonos" y sus partidos, que tienen otros barrios-fortaleza y luego las zonas rurales


PD: en el video de ve "betizabalik", imagino que con eso será fácil de localizar el sitio, tiene pinta de ser un video para una de esas producciones de la subcultura trap, música "urbana" o como se llame


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Nov 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Ya ye digo.
> 
> Miles de muertos, para que al final Euskadi sea una region africana.



Sería perfecto independizarnos de Cataluña de vascos y navarros, enviar allí forzosos todos los moronegros y panchogitanos , valla electrificada , no comparar ningún producto y cuando esté todo listo bombardear sin piedad desde Burgos , Zaragoza, Santander ,Huesca etc hasta que no quede un catalán vasconavarro moronegro ni panchogitano vivo.


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Nov 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Espero que pasen a todos los etarras a cuchillo, sobredosis de nvtrición.



A todos los etarras, proetarras ( pnv y podemitas)...que cojones ...a todos los vascos y vascas


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Nov 2022)

A mi me ha gustado el negro haciendo un aurresku con un machete


----------



## omin0na (8 Nov 2022)

El octavo pasajero dijo:


> En la región más adoctrinada de todas que esperáis? ,si lo ven muy bien y están contentísimos que se les llene de mierda todo ,les roban les pegan y hasta an matao a alguno ya, pero lo siguen viendo bien , eso sí no vayas con la camiseta de España que te insultan y escupen . La última vez qe estuve allí al novio de una la robo un mena y alguno la pregunto a qe a sido un moro? A lo que esta le respondió a sido una PERSONAAAA¡!¡! no vuelvas a decir Morooo eres facha? , eso se me qedo grabado que quiero decir con esto ? Pues qe están contentísimos qe se los coman con patatas y les nutra .



A esos hay que contarles los chistes y los comentarios como en el monologo de los gitanos....

Esto es un blanco que te ve por Bilbao, y no te roba ni te birla la cartera, y en vez de llamar a la ertzantza para que le lleven al centro de menores, coge el metro y se va pa casa.


----------



## Kabraloka (8 Nov 2022)

y las vascas detrás de sus rabos


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco



Saludos a los Gudaris vascos a los que alguien les lee nuestros mensajes. Tiene que ser gratificante haberse comido 30 años de cárcel para conseguir esto.


----------



## JoseII (8 Nov 2022)

El racista de Sabino Arana debe estar revolviéndose en su tumba.....


----------



## JoseII (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Nov 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> El racista de Sabino Arana debe estar revolviéndose en su tumba.....



O comiéndosela a un negro, era un poco raruno.


----------



## mirym94 (8 Nov 2022)

Dan ganas de pillar una metralleta y hacer una matanza ahí mismo que asco de gente


----------



## omin0na (8 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Dan ganas de pillar una metralleta y hacer una matanza ahí mismo que asco de gente



ehhhhh ehhhhh ehhh
No señor no se toca a ninguno de estos, mis compatriotas vascos tienen que disfrutar lo votado y deseado.


----------



## Dr Zar (8 Nov 2022)

Los nuevos gudaris Vascos,buenos mozos seguro que saben euskera,,esos también pueden jugar en el Athletic de Bilbao como buenos Vascos que son.Vascongadas es un estercolero rojiprogre globalista y abanderado del NOM que odia lo español pero pone el culo en pompa ante la moronegrada machetera.Disfruten lo votado.


----------



## Narbaiza (8 Nov 2022)

Vaya escoria que se ha reunido en este jilo.

Viendo el panorama, prefiero a cualquier negro del vídeo, que a paletos como los reunidos aquí.

Esos nekros, os dan mil vueltas, al menos bailan.


----------



## maxkuiper (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (8 Nov 2022)

Gracias PSOE


----------



## OvEr0n (8 Nov 2022)

Parece que Albacete va a resurgir con el tema de las hojas macheteras.


----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Nov 2022)

Qué bonito aurresku, cuánto sentimiento y qué belleza en la ejecución.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Tanto desarme para esto.



Quieres decir que el Pene en V y los biduetarras estan contra de importar morenos y que es el malvado estado español quien les obliga?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (8 Nov 2022)

Menos mal que se libraron de los españoles fascistas que si no, a ver cómo montas tú ese vergel de prosperidad y amor...


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Nov 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Quieres decir que el Pene en V y los biduetarras estan contra de importar morenos y que es el malvado estado español quien les obliga?



SI.


----------



## McLovin (8 Nov 2022)

Uuh uh uh uh ... Por qué emiten esos sonidos guturales? Están hablando o solo se están comportando como monos? Y es una pregunta seria, lo único que se escucha es el ruido de un machete en el suelo y uh uh uhhh.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Nov 2022)

Estos son puro rh- no como los maketos facistas


----------



## Manoliko (8 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> SI.



No sois más subnormales porque no veis lo suficiente la ETB.


----------



## Avulense64 (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonito ver el nuevo folklore vasco



Al menos no son españolazos de mierda, así que a joderse. Bueno no, a disfrutar, es lo que ellos quieren, africanos pero no españoles.


----------



## Narbaiza (8 Nov 2022)

PALETO detected.

No he votado en la puta vida, retrasado.


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Nov 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No sois más subnormales porque no veis lo suficiente la ETB.



Pero no te piques.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Nov 2022)

el segador dijo:


> los cojones!!! eso ese Mogadiscio
> 
> si coges todos los habitantes de un barrio de Kinsasa y los metes en un barrio de Malmo, ¿que obtienes un barrio de Kinsasa o uno de Malmo???



Obtienes un barrio de gente confundida, violenta, y desubicada, que odia el barrio que no es suyo mientras que al mismo tiempo tratan de hacerlo suyo. Ese barrio ni es Mälmo ni es Kinsasa, y esas gentes se violentan porque conviven en un mundo que no les entiende porque ¡oh sorpresa! son culturas distintas.

En los paises escandinavos "puros" si dejas una bici sin candado no te la roban. En Kinsasa (o en cualquier ciudad española, o en cualquier metrópolis americana) si dejas una bici sin candado se entiende que eres gilipollas y te mereces que te la roben. Cuando una persona de Kinsasa llega a Mälmo, a principios de la inmigración, y vé a una bicicleta sin candado, piensa "bicicleta gratis".

Ésto ocurre mucho en Alemania donde los metros no suelen tener barreras porque todo el mundo sabe que hay que pagar billete. Muchas veces he escuchado a turistas retrasados decir que "que bien que en Alemania el transporte público es gratuito" hasta que le pillan y pagan el pato. Ver barreras de pago en metros españoles me hace darme cuenta de lo atrasadísimos que estamos, social y moralmente, con respecto a nuestros vecinos escandinavos, aunque "gracias" a la inmigración no tardaremos en ver a policía armada en los metros Alemanes.

¿Por qué "malos" los inmigrantes de Kinsasa? Esa pregunta sería como preguntarle a un perro que porqué ladra o preguntarle al agua que porqué moja. No es maldad, sino que "puedes sacar a un Noruego de Noruega, pero no a Noruega del Noruego".

Estas cosas nunca salen bien. Son experimentos repetidos hasta la saciedad, vistos en UK y en USA, y seguimos sin aprender. De hecho, tengo el convencimiento de que los gobiernos lo hacen a posta, pues una población jodida por problemas internos es mas complicada de manejar que una población despierta.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (8 Nov 2022)

*MATXETEAK*

*




*


----------



## visaman (8 Nov 2022)

se ven de venir hondonadas de ostias y machetazos varios


----------



## Manufacturer (8 Nov 2022)

Bueno, al final han conseguido que su RH negativo no degenerase mezclándose con maketos.


----------



## cebollo (8 Nov 2022)

Soy tan racista, tan fascista y tengo tantos prejuicios que sospecho que no son físicos moleculares.


----------



## wopa (8 Nov 2022)

Hay etarras que se han pasado veinte años en la cárcel para "liberar al pueblo vasco". Ahora salen y se encuentran sus barrios, sus calles, sus pueblos llenos de moros y negros. Patxi, el amigo proetarra que te llevaba revistas al talego, ahora está casado con Yenifer Shakira, ya tú sabes. Yulen, el informador del comando, ahora tiene dos hijos con una negra. Tu hermana Txaro preñada de un gallego... Patxito, el hijo que tuviste en el bis-a-bis, juega muy bien al fútbol. Comparte equipo con cinco panchitos, dos mohameds y cuatro Ngongos. Tiene que ser...  Esto está pasando. No me lo invento.


----------



## Gorroto (8 Nov 2022)

Vaya, que sorpresa !!! los vascos pagamos el puto cupo al puto estado español por cuatro putas mierdas, por cuatro servicios de mierda para los cuales ni siquiera nos han preguntado, vamos que nos imponen el proveedor, a un precio escandaloso para un servicio de mierda.

Entiendase: fronteras, inmigracion, aduanas, pagar los desmanes de los Borbones, mantener la cabra de la legión, poner un par de banderas españolas en nuestra geografia para contentaros y demás gansadas. Os pagamos para que no nos déis la brasa, olvidaros en el dia a dia del resto de nuestra vida y manejar nuestros putos asuntos.

Y ahora resulta que no hacéis ni tan siquiera bien vigilar las fronteras, sois una puta cuadrilla de vagos y maleantes, trileros, fuleros y caraduras que encima nos creais problemas como el de una inmigracion mal gestionada cuando se podia llevar perfectamente de una manera ordenada y mas civilizada, pero ya sabemos que sois puto tercer mundo que estais a robar y trincar todo lo que podeis en un estado sumido en la corrupcion mas absoluta.

Ahora tenemos que gastar el doble para evitar males mayores y gestionar el puto desastre que nos provocáis

Edito: tb tenemos Benidorm para que nuestros jubilados pasen el invierno, que no es poco.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Obtienes un barrio de gente confundida, violenta, y desubicada, que odia el barrio que no es suyo mientras que al mismo tiempo tratan de hacerlo suyo. Ese barrio ni es Mälmo ni es Kinsasa, y esas gentes se violentan porque conviven en un mundo que no les entiende porque ¡oh sorpresa! son culturas distintas.
> 
> En los paises escandinavos "puros" si dejas una bici sin candado no te la roban. En Kinsasa (o en cualquier ciudad española, o en cualquier metrópolis americana) si dejas una bici sin candado se entiende que eres gilipollas y te mereces que te la roben. Cuando una persona de Kinsasa llega a Mälmo, a principios de la inmigración, y vé a una bicicleta sin candado, piensa "bicicleta gratis".
> 
> ...



No sé en que poblado chavolista gitano te habrás criado. Pero en la España "pura", como por ejemplo el pueblo de mi madre en los años ochenta y primera mitad de los noventa (antes de la inmigración) podías dejar igualmente la bicicleta sin candado y tampoco te la tocaban. Y las señoras mayores viudas se debajan la puerta de casa abierta y nadie entraba. Cuando llegabas a visitar a alguien, en lugar de tocar el timbre, te adentrabas un poco y llamabas. Incluso, si te dejabas olvidada la cartera en el bar, la encontrabas allí cuando regresabas al día siguiente. Eso sí, no había inmigrantes ni gitanos, y lo que sí existía era el sentimiento de pertenencia, de formar parte de una misma comunidad.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Vaya, que sorpresa !!! los vascos pagamos el puto cupo al puto estado español por cuatro putas mierdas, por cuatro servicios de mierda para los cuales ni siquiera nos han preguntado, vamos que nos imponen el proveedor, a un precio escandaloso para un servicio de mierda.
> 
> Entiendase: fronteras, inmigracion, aduanas, pagar los desmanes de los Borbones, poner un par de banderas españolas en nuestra geografia para contentaros y demás gansadas. Os pagamos para que no nos déis la brasa, olvidaros en el dia a dia del resto de nuestra vida y manejar nuestros putos asuntos.
> 
> ...



¿Qué cupo vasco? Si pagáis una puta mierda y el PSOE os condona el pago a cambio de que les apoyéis. Yo jamás en mi vida he escuchado al lendakari quejarse de la inmigración masiva. Si de verdad creéis que no están en el ajo es que sois retrasados.


----------



## FatalFary (8 Nov 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No sé que en poblado chavolista gitano te habrás quitado. Pero en la España "pura", como por ejemplo el pueblo de mi madre en los años ochenta y primera mitad de los noventa (antes de la inmigración) podías dejar igualmente la bicicleta sin candado y tampoco te la tocaban. Y las señoras mayores viudas se debajan la puerta de casa abierta y nadie entraba. Cuando llegabas a visitar a alguien, en lugar de tocar el timbre, te adentrabas un poco y llamabas. Incluso, si te dejabas olvidada la cartera en el bar, la encontrabas allí cuando regresabas al día siguiente. Eso sí, no había inmigrantes ni gitanos, y lo que sí existía era el sentimiento de pertenencia, de formar parte de una misma comunidad.



Lo de la puerta abierta en los 80 y 90 es cierto incluso en pueblos no pequeños precisamente. Recuerdo de pequeño estar en casa de mis primos en un pueblo grande de Segovia, y andar entrando y saliendo de su casa cuando quería y sin tener que llamar. Y además las ventanas no tenían rejas siendo un bajo.

Y añado que no llegábamos ni a adolescentes y andábamos por el pueblo solos por donde queríamos, sin miedo, ni nosotros ni nuestros padres.


----------



## acmecito (8 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Vaya, que sorpresa !!! los vascos pagamos el puto cupo al puto estado español por cuatro putas mierdas, por cuatro servicios de mierda para los cuales ni siquiera nos han preguntado, vamos que nos imponen el proveedor, a un precio escandaloso para un servicio de mierda.
> 
> Entiendase: fronteras, inmigracion, aduanas, pagar los desmanes de los Borbones, poner un par de banderas españolas en nuestra geografia para contentaros y demás gansadas. Os pagamos para que no nos déis la brasa, olvidaros en el dia a dia del resto de nuestra vida y manejar nuestros putos asuntos.
> 
> ...




Tan sólo hay que declarar la independencia y ya está

El problema es que un parásito gorrón, como la basura baska por ejemplo, nunca se independiza del huésped.


----------



## Gorroto (8 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Lo de la puerta abierta en los 80 y 90 es cierto incluso en pueblos no pequeños precisamente. Recuerdo de pequeño estar en casa de mis primos en un pueblo grande de Segovia, y andar entrando y saliendo de su casa cuando quería y sin tener que llamar. Y además las ventanas no tenían rejas siendo un bajo.



Esto es como cuando vas a cenar por ahi, a veces pagas caro pero el menu y el servivio lo merecen y a veces pagas poco y aun asi te han estafado

Pagar algo por un servicio de mierda siempre es demasiado

PD: del cupo retraemos todas las cantidades que nosotros pagamos por obras y demas cuestiones que nos debierais financiar pero no podéis por estar pelados, obras y servicios que sino jamas se llevarian a cabo si tuvieramos que esperar, así que no me extrañaria que el cupo en breve os saliera a pagar en vez de cobrar.


----------



## acmecito (8 Nov 2022)

Con la basura baska pasa eso, que curioso, cuestan un cojón en servicios y sólo te dan más basura baska en forma de desagradecimiento, insultos y etarras varios.


----------



## noseyo (8 Nov 2022)

A esos negros empresarios las cartas que les manda eta son de ayudas económicas y las amenazas a los vascos


----------



## Gorroto (8 Nov 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Tan sólo hay que declarar la independencia y ya está
> 
> El problema es que un parásito gorrón, como la basura baska por ejemplo, nunca se independiza del huésped.



Vaya qué curioso, debemos ser el unico parasito del mundo cuyo huesped no quiere que se largue, o nos habéisr cogido cariño o el huesped es el parásito, una de dos


----------



## Manoliko (8 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Lo de la puerta abierta en los 80 y 90 es cierto incluso en pueblos no pequeños precisamente. Recuerdo de pequeño estar en casa de mis primos en un pueblo grande de Segovia, y andar entrando y saliendo de su casa cuando quería y sin tener que llamar. Y además las ventanas no tenían rejas siendo un bajo.
> 
> Y añado que no llegábamos ni a adolescentes y andábamos por el pueblo solos por donde queríamos, sin miedo, ni nosotros ni nuestros padres.



Y el pueblo del que yo te hablo tampoco es pequeño; 16.000 habitantes tenía ya en esa época.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Nov 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No sé en que poblado chavolista gitano te habrás criado.



Una pena. Por cierto, eso es delito de odio contra el pueblo gitano.

En fin, que te vaya bonito.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Vaya qué curioso, debemos ser el unico parasito del mundo cuyo huesped no deja que se largue



Porque es una cuestión moral, no económica. Pero si que os podéis largar, cuando queráis, ahí tenéis la frontera.


----------



## noseyo (8 Nov 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Los sabinianos están encantados, la cuestión era tener una Euskadi limpia de españolistas, que se llene de negros es una forma mejor de distinguirse del resto.



Demencial , está claro que está solo buscaba la destrucion del país Vasco


----------



## Manoliko (8 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una pena. Por cierto, eso es delito de odio contra el pueblo gitano.
> 
> En fin, que te vaya bonito.



¿Delito de odio decir la verdad? ¿En los poblados chavolistas gitanos no hay casi delincuencia no? 

Te hablé así por tu forma de hablar sobre España.


----------



## acmecito (8 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Vaya qué curioso, debemos ser el unico parasito del mundo cuyo huesped no deja que se largue



jajaja

Para eso es preciso primero "intentar" largarse, cosa que no ha ocurrido. Ni ocurrirá. Ya se encargarán los nazis de la boina de ello.

FUERA MIERDA BASKA DE ESPAÑA


----------



## Gorroto (8 Nov 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> jajaja
> 
> Para eso es preciso primero "intentar" largarse, cosa que no ha ocurrido. Ni ocurrirá. Ya se encargarán los nazis de la boina de ello.
> 
> FUERA MIERDA BASKA DE ESPAÑA



Que sí que te vas por las ramas y dices muchas gansadas, pero en resumen que hagais bien el trabajo por el que os pagamos, pringados, y si los señores de la Benemerita y los de la cabra no estan capacitados pues lo externalizais como los aeropuertos y todo lo demas, a ver si así cumplis al menos.

Vais a acabar externalizando hasta la monarquia, madre de dios 

PD: si hay algun sobrecoste por un servicio de mas calidad nos decis y revisamos cantidades del Cupo., al final se acaba ahorrando


----------



## acmecito (8 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Que sí que te vas por las ramas y dices muchas gansadas, pero en resumen que hagais bien el trabajo por el que os pagamos, pringados, y si los señores de la Benemerita y los de la cabra no estan capacitados pues lo externalizais como los aeropuertos y todo lo demas, a ver si así cumplis al menos.
> 
> Vais a acabar externalizando hasta la monarquia, madre de dios



Lo único que tenéis que hacer es declarar la independencia y dejar de hacer el numerito que ya nadie se cree. Nada mejor para España que "externalizar" a la mierda baskongada, eso seguro. Pero del todo, nada de cuponazos

FUERA BASURA BASKA DE ESPAÑA

PD: El mejor cuponazo es el que no existe, una vez fuera el parásito baskongado, se acabó el problema


----------



## Manufacturer (8 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Vaya, que sorpresa !!! los vascos pagamos el puto cupo al puto estado español por cuatro putas mierdas, por cuatro servicios de mierda para los cuales ni siquiera nos han preguntado, vamos que nos imponen el proveedor, a un precio escandaloso para un servicio de mierda.
> 
> Entiendase: fronteras, inmigracion, aduanas, pagar los desmanes de los Borbones, mantener la cabra de la legión, poner un par de banderas españolas en nuestra geografia para contentaros y demás gansadas. Os pagamos para que no nos déis la brasa, olvidaros en el dia a dia del resto de nuestra vida y manejar nuestros putos asuntos.
> 
> ...



Pero si tus políticos están encantados, son ellos los que quieren acoger y dan las paguitas más generosas. ¿Seguro que no tenéis al enemigo en casa?


----------



## cujo (8 Nov 2022)

no querian burgaleses, ahora se comeran los senegaleses.
Disfruten lo wokado.


----------



## acmecito (8 Nov 2022)

cujo dijo:


> no querian burgaleses, ahora se comeran los senegaleses.
> Disfruten lo wokado.



Siempre y cuando puedan seguir robando a manos llenas con el cuponazo, a los nazis peneuveros se la suda.


----------



## Vanatico (8 Nov 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Los sabinianos están encantados, la cuestión era tener una Euskadi limpia de españolistas, que se llene de negros es una forma mejor de distinguirse del resto.



JAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJJAJJAJAJAJAJA. Espectacular. A tomar por el culo el menu de hoy,pasare directamente al cubata.


----------



## Lábaro (8 Nov 2022)

Esa foto es en el Casco Viejo que junto a Bilbao la Vieja,lleva camino de convertirse en una zona NO GO africana gracias a nuestros politicos (Tanto españoles que les dejan entrar,como vascos que les subvencionan...) mas luego el "apoyo" de todos estos mermaos separadores que son igual de zoquetes que los separatistas batasunos de por aqui (Eso si,muchos de ellos luego son tan "coherentes" que luego siguen a lideres como el vasco Abascal o el catalan Buxade...)

De todas formas,mientras la economia y nivel de vida en la CAV vayan relativamente bien,muchos vascos ven esto como un "mal menor a pagar" (En otras regiones españolas,estan igual de invadidos y con unos niveles de paro y corrupcion espantosos...).Aun asi,ya hay bastante malestar popular somatizado en una progresiva y enorme abstencion electoral vasca,asi que viendo la evolucion de paises como Suecia,cualquier cosa puede pasar ya que las sociedades industriales suelen estar compuestas por gente formada y no un atajo de borregos a la espera de falsos salvapatrias(Ayer PP,hoy VOX,mañana Olona y pasado quien sabe...)

Por lo demas,el que piense que esta imagen del casco viejo es representativa de toda la CAV,es igual de ignorante y poco viajado que el que piensa que en Madrid todo es como la cañada real o Barcelona todo como el Raval...


----------



## Gorroto (8 Nov 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Siempre y cuando puedan seguir robando a manos llenas con el cuponazo, a los nazis peneuveros se la suda.



Que vigiléis las putas fronteras coño !!! que es un puto coladero, que para eso os pagamos por la Benemerita , el ejercito y el Preparau, que encima os tenemos que exigir que cumplais vuestras putas leyes y compromisos internacionales y con Europa . Y si no podeis haceros cargo de vuestras competencias por incompetentes, valga la rebuznancia, no cobréis, inutiles !!! o delegad aun mas la gestión, si es que es posible, porque os vamos a tener que llevar hasta el puto desayuno a la cama y sacaros la pilila para que hagáis aguas menores.

Que nos creais un problema que nos estamos comiendo con patatas y que nos cuesta un monton de pasta, porque esto es una bomba de relojeria y no queremos en este Pais los putos problemas que tenéis por ahi, y estamos intentando hacer las cosas de otra forma, no la vuestra que es un puta chapuza tercermundista, pero todo tiene un limite y los recursos son limitados.


----------



## arangul (8 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Que vigiléis las putas fronteras coño !!! que es un puto coladero, que para eso os pagamos por la Benemerita , el ejercito y el Preparau, que encima os tenemos que exigir que cumplais vuestras putas leyes y compromisos internacionales y con Europa . Y si no podeis haceros cargo de vuestras competencias por incompetentes, valga la rebuznancia, no cobréis, inutiles !!! o delegad aun mas la gestión, si es que es posible, porque os vamos a tener que llevar hasta el puto desayuno a la cama y sacaros la pilila para que hagáis aguas menores.
> 
> Que nos creais un problema que nos estamos comiendo con patatas y que nos cuesta un monton de pasta, porque esto es una bomba de relojeria y no queremos en este Pais los putos problemas que tenéis por ahi, y estamos intentando hacer las cosas de otra forma, no la vuestra que es un puta chapuza tercermundista, pero todo tiene un limite y los recursos son limitados.



casero,tu por aqui,que te pasa ,te empieza a llegar el hedor,la mierda empieza a tapar el ventilador poe eeo valles
no te queda nada que ver


----------



## arangul (8 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Que vigiléis las putas fronteras coño !!! que es un puto coladero, que para eso os pagamos por la Benemerita , el ejercito y el Preparau, que encima os tenemos que exigir que cumplais vuestras putas leyes y compromisos internacionales y con Europa . Y si no podeis haceros cargo de vuestras competencias por incompetentes, valga la rebuznancia, no cobréis, inutiles !!! o delegad aun mas la gestión, si es que es posible, porque os vamos a tener que llevar hasta el puto desayuno a la cama y sacaros la pilila para que hagáis aguas menores.
> 
> Que nos creais un problema que nos estamos comiendo con patatas y que nos cuesta un monton de pasta, porque esto es una bomba de relojeria y no queremos en este Pais los putos problemas que tenéis por ahi, y estamos intentando hacer las cosas de otra forma, no la vuestra que es un puta chapuza tercermundista, pero todo tiene un limite y los recursos son limitados.



aportad mas dinero a las arcas comunes,no pretenderas que os lo hagamos gratis
aportad mozos para la leva,para ponerlos en el estrecho


----------



## acmecito (8 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Que vigiléis las putas fronteras coño !!! que es un puto coladero, que para eso os pagamos por la Benemerita , el ejercito y el Preparau, que encima os tenemos que exigir que cumplais vuestras putas leyes y compromisos internacionales y con Europa . Y si no podeis haceros cargo de vuestras competencias por incompetentes, valga la rebuznancia, no cobréis, inutiles !!! o delegad aun mas la gestión, si es que es posible, porque os vamos a tener que llevar hasta el puto desayuno a la cama y sacaros la pilila para que hagáis aguas menores.
> 
> Que nos creais un problema que nos estamos comiendo con patatas y que nos cuesta un monton de pasta, porque esto es una bomba de relojeria y no queremos en este Pais los putos problemas que tenéis por ahi, y estamos intentando hacer las cosas de otra forma, no la vuestra que es un puta chapuza tercermundista, pero todo tiene un limite y los recursos son limitados.



Sólo tenéis que dejar de hacer el paripé y proclamar la independencia baskongada, nada más, Garrapato.

Es lo mejor para España. Y lo más barato. 

¿Viste? Rima y todo


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Nov 2022)

Cúmplase


----------



## El octavo pasajero (8 Nov 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> A esos hay que contarles los chistes y los comentarios como en el monologo de los gitanos....
> 
> Esto es un blanco que te ve por Bilbao, y no te roba ni te birla la cartera, y en vez de llamar a la ertzantza para que le lleven al centro de menores, coge el metro y se va pa casa.



Así es tal cual


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Nov 2022)

Me alegro de lo que ha hecho la eta. Tienen lo que se merecen, su propia extincion


----------



## Disidentpeasant (8 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues sím patéticos, pero ya lo que les faltaba para rematar sería que fueran pro rusquis



Lo peor y más aberrante que puede ser un patriota de un país hispánico, es ser pro anglo.
Nuestros principales enemigos, los que han destruido el imperio hispánico y saqueado sus países.


----------



## Evolucionista (8 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien más puede percibir que bailan como simios, o es que yo soy más racista que los judíos?


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2022)

aberrante si pro anglo, patético si pro ruso

efectivamente



Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Lo peor y más aberrante que puede ser un patriota de un país hispánico, es ser pro anglo.
> Nuestros principales enemigos, los que han destruido el imperio hispánico y saqueado sus países.


----------



## Oteador (9 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Que vigiléis las putas fronteras coño !!! que es un puto coladero, que para eso os pagamos por la Benemerita , el ejercito y el Preparau, que encima os tenemos que exigir que cumplais vuestras putas leyes y compromisos internacionales y con Europa . Y si no podeis haceros cargo de vuestras competencias por incompetentes, valga la rebuznancia, no cobréis, inutiles !!! o delegad aun mas la gestión, si es que es posible, porque os vamos a tener que llevar hasta el puto desayuno a la cama y sacaros la pilila para que hagáis aguas menores.
> 
> Que nos creais un problema que nos estamos comiendo con patatas y que nos cuesta un monton de pasta, porque esto es una bomba de relojeria y no queremos en este Pais los putos problemas que tenéis por ahi, y estamos intentando hacer las cosas de otra forma, no la vuestra que es un puta chapuza tercermundista, pero todo tiene un limite y los recursos son limitados.



Pero tu no decías hace unos años que estabas abierto a un mundo sin fronteras y que te gustaba estás con ecuatorianos , árabes, etc 
Ya te has cansado de morenos?


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2022)

¿Pa qué queréis la Charaina, gudaris?



Gorroto dijo:


> Que vigiléis las putas fronteras coño !!! que es un puto coladero, que para eso os pagamos por la Benemerita , el ejercito y el Preparau, que encima os tenemos que exigir que cumplais vuestras putas leyes y compromisos internacionales y con Europa . Y si no podeis haceros cargo de vuestras competencias por incompetentes, valga la rebuznancia, no cobréis, inutiles !!! o delegad aun mas la gestión, si es que es posible, porque os vamos a tener que llevar hasta el puto desayuno a la cama y sacaros la pilila para que hagáis aguas menores.
> 
> Que nos creais un problema que nos estamos comiendo con patatas y que nos cuesta un monton de pasta, porque esto es una bomba de relojeria y no queremos en este Pais los putos problemas que tenéis por ahi, y estamos intentando hacer las cosas de otra forma, no la vuestra que es un puta chapuza tercermundista, pero todo tiene un limite y los recursos son limitados.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Esa foto es en el Casco Viejo que junto a Bilbao la Vieja,lleva camino de convertirse en una zona NO GO africana gracias a nuestros politicos (Tanto españoles que les dejan entrar,como vascos que les subvencionan...) mas luego el "apoyo" de todos estos mermaos separadores que son igual de zoquetes que los separatistas batasunos de por aqui (Eso si,muchos de ellos luego son tan "coherentes" que luego siguen a lideres como el vasco Abascal o el catalan Buxade...)
> 
> De todas formas,mientras la economia y nivel de vida en la CAV vayan relativamente bien,muchos vascos ven esto como un "mal menor a pagar" (En otras regiones españolas,estan igual de invadidos y con unos niveles de paro y corrupcion espantosos...).Aun asi,ya hay bastante malestar popular somatizado en una progresiva y enorme abstencion electoral vasca,asi que viendo la evolucion de paises como Suecia,cualquier cosa puede pasar ya que las sociedades industriales suelen estar compuestas por gente formada y no un atajo de borregos a la espera de falsos salvapatrias(Ayer PP,hoy VOX,mañana Olona y pasado quien sabe...)
> 
> Por lo demas,el que piense que esta imagen del casco viejo es representativa de toda la CAV,es igual de ignorante y poco viajado que el que piensa que en Madrid todo es como la cañada real o Barcelona todo como el Raval...



yo tengo vista la evolución a lo largo de años de las pasadas que hago por Bilbao y lo de la morisma ha ido creciendo sin pausa, está claro que es subvencionado y promovido por los políticos locales, pues en la vecina provincia no se ve nada parecido a lo que se ve en bastantes zonas de bilbao... salvo en algún barrio de Torrelavega, la urbe más degradada de la provincia...
un día estuve por agarrar a un morucho por la pechera pues se colaba con toda la jeta en un cajero pero... me lo pensé mejor y viendo que la cola de locales pasaban de todo, me dije... mira, su casa que la arreglen ellos

yo lo que se es que en la Montaña, a los primeros conatos que hubo de "kale morrokkaris" de estos llevaron goma, debe de ser de lo poco en que anduvieron diligentes los locales de la pozona... hay centros de acogida por la zona pero no se han movido más hasta la fecha


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Nov 2022)

Pues mejor gente que los facha pobres son...


----------



## acmecito (10 Nov 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Pero tu no decías hace unos años que estabas abierto a un mundo sin fronteras y que te gustaba estás con ecuatorianos , árabes, etc
> Ya te has cansado de morenos?



Garrapato es como el resto de nazis de la boina: un nazi. Y una garrapata parásita. 

Lo mejor es darle un cerillazo a la garrapata.


----------



## Ordel (10 Nov 2022)

Nico e Ignacio Williams


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (15 Nov 2022)

Se ve que ha dado mucho el sol por ahí en bilbao no?
Calentamiento global supongo


----------



## auyador (4 Dic 2022)




----------

